# A/D/S L470 speakers and Realistic cassette



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello
I picked up some ADS L470 Bookshelf speakers from an estate sale last saturday. They were asking $40 for the pair, but they came down to $30. They are in almost flawless condition.
I'm not sure if they work but I said what the heck... took a chance on them for $30.
Judging by the cosmetic condition, I'm sure they will work.

Pics



















































Also picked this up today for free!
Picked up this free Realistic SCT-21 deck today. 
It is in real nice condition, and also comes with manual.
The thing weighs a tonne ! Seems like real good quality !
Not sure if it works as it should but owner says it did last time he used it.
It's Hitachi built..
It plays 4 types of tapes, rare.
According to the Orion Blue Book, it ran from 78 to 83 and was $300.00 in the USA. Probably closer to $400.00 in Canada. 

Some pics.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Can't say no to $30. I had them for a short while in my bedroom, but I went with Boston Acoustics HD7s which were smaller and more exciting in terms of sound. Great pick up, they do look to be in great shape!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Super nice find. A/D/S speakers are one of my favorites. Can listen to them all day and never get tired of listening to them. I still have a set of L300's. That set look BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Took off the grills. they popped off very easily when you pull the tab at the bottom. They look to be in prestine condition, with rubber woofer surround.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Very nice condition. So how do they sound?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Havent had a chance to hook them up yet !


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

These are mint!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> These are mint!


9.5/10 mint


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Makes me think I should go check out this pair local to me.


Vintage ADS 710 Speakers


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ou812 said:


> Makes me think I should go check out this pair local to me.
> 
> 
> Vintage ADS 710 Speakers


Did you get them ?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

No I never did. I didn't really know what to do with them. The is Polks I have treat me pretty good.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Tested the cassette deck to see if it works... it does ! :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lGd3BiSjxE&feature=share&list=UU9uww3n08iilZlA6BPw9HFQ


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a test video of the speakers:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKddpttL8tA&list=UU9uww3n08iilZlA6BPw9HFQ&feature=share


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I didn't get to play the video. Darn Apple!! So what are your opinions on those L470's? I picked up a set of L780's over the winter and they are nice but I'll be keeping my B&W 602 S2's. Maybe they are just too detailed and uncolored. They just don't seem to have alot of dynamics to them?!?!

I have a set of L300Cs I use in the garage for testing amps and playing around. I hooked them up to my living room system the other week. I was damn impressed. For such a tiny speaker they had a nice low end punch and the soundstage was nice and airy. I couldn't beleive it. I could probably live with them in my living room!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I really like the ADS. But in comparison, the Paisleys sound smoother too me.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! great score on both pieces!

I'm really impressed with condition of the a/d/s speaks. Great little bookshelfs... epecially for $30 

I like the REALISTIC cassette player too. I had a REALISTIC receiver when I was younger. It was a good 10-12 year old model at the time, but man that thing was built like a tank! It really had tons of power and had that nice thick aluminum face like most of the other gear from that era. REALISTIC actually had some pretty decent gear back then. Good stuff


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

shawnk said:


> Wow! great score on both pieces!
> 
> I'm really impressed with condition of the a/d/s speaks. Great little bookshelfs... epecially for $30
> 
> I like the REALISTIC cassette player too. I had a REALISTIC receiver when I was younger. It was a good 10-12 year old model at the time, but man that thing was built like a tank! It really had tons of power and had that nice thick aluminum face like most of the other gear from that era. REALISTIC actually had some pretty decent gear back then. Good stuff


Thanks.
A/D/S wasnt really a popular brand, so not many of these speakers made it into homes back then, unlike your run of the mill Pioneer, JBL etc etc


----------

